# Bosch plunge base failure-- buy another or buy a different router?



## Ppg677 (Jun 2, 2019)

Looking for some advice. I own a Bosch 1617 router with 2 fixed bases (one permanently attached to a nice Woodpeckers router plate), a plunge base, and the edge guide.

I frequently move the router motor between the plunge base, the fixed base, and the fixed base attached to the router plate.

My plunge base has seemingly failed. The plunge mechanism started to wobble. I removed the plastic handle and spring, and found a brash bushing is deformed and I can't get the brass bolt to work smoothly anymore (not to mention the black plastic 
handle that contacts the brass nut head as wearing). Pretty disappointing given it is < 5 years old with very occasional use. Note the height adjustment hexnut on my fixed base is starting to strip out (which I frequently use for height adjustment on the router table). Appears I can possibly buy repairs parts for the plunge base, but disassembling it is a complete mystery. No idea how to get the rods removed. 

Right now I'm inclined to buy a new plunge router. This makes my Bosch edge guide useless, and makes my Bosch 1617 my permanent router table motor (and I have the second fixed base to use once the one height adjustment on my existing one is fully stripped out...sigh). 

Triton MOF001C?? 

Otherwise I'm considering a refurbished Bosch 1617 combo kit that gives me yet another fixed base (a third one!), a new plunge base, and another 1617 router motor for $180. But I'm concerned about continuing to buy into Bosch where I'm having wear problems.

I'm a weekend warrior. I have used the Bosch for very occasional heavy panel bits. But probably only a few times a year for that. Otherwise right now I'm trying to use the plunge base to cut 1.5" deep mortises, and mostly use it for other cavity and roundover routing. Seems I can get away with the 1617 motor for my occasional panel bit use and that a smaller plunge router would work fine for my other jobs. (Though cutting 0.5" mortises 1.5" deep is kind of heavy).


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Did you ask Bosch if you could get a new bushing? You may be able to repair it for a couple of bucks.

I checked ebay, you're looking around $100 for a base.

The combo kit gives you a new base and an extra motor (always a good thing!)

Check your local Craigslist or classifieds for a used one. I saw a set on FB marketplace where the motor looked like crap, but the fixed and plunge base looked OK for only $99


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I would email those pictures to Bosch Customer Service and explain the problem. they are very responsive to problems and I would bet money they will make you happy. 
Herb


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Ppg677
Hello and welcome to the router forum.
Call Bosch customer service see if they have a repair near you.
They probably will either Replace or fix it 
A lot of members have that router and base and have had little to no problems with it.
You said that you have not used the base that much?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what did Bosch have to say???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Absolutely give Bosch a chance to make this right. I've had only excellent responses from them.
That's mainly why I buy Bosch tools.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have 2 of the 1617 models and they are great. One in a table and the other is for free hand.

HErb


----------



## Ppg677 (Jun 2, 2019)

I sent the plunge base to a Bosch service center today. Thanks for the suggestion. It never really occurred to me to contact them. We'll see if they fix it and what they charge.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Herb Stoops said:


> I would email those pictures to Bosch Customer Service and explain the problem. they are very responsive to problems and I would bet money they will make you happy.
> Herb


Always a best first choice. Give Bosch a chance to make it right. What can you loose? If there are ever any problems I always contact the company and explain which gives them the opportunity to make good or at least offer their best advice.


----------



## OBG65 (May 5, 2018)

I agree to give Bosch a chance to make it right. I used to have the 1617PK but sold it because I just had too many PKs - the DW 618PK and the PC 893PK (I know shame on me, you never have enough).
If you ever you need a dedicated above the table plunge router I would strongly recommend the DW621 or if you need a brute the DW625 is my recommendation. I have both of them and have no complaints. For my table routing I use a Milwaukee 5625.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OBG65 said:


> I agree to give Bosch a chance to make it right. I used to have the 1617PK but sold it because I just had too many PKs - the DW 618PK and the PC 893PK (I know shame on me, you never have enough).
> If you ever you need a dedicated above the table plunge router I would strongly recommend the DW621 or if you need a brute the DW625 is my recommendation. I have both of them and have no complaints. For my table routing I use a Milwaukee 5625.


Years ago I had the Milwaukee 5625 in my first router table. Darn good router.At the time it was the only one out that had the above the table adjustment using the factory base and that was the reason I had one. But it was a real workhorse.
I have used the Dewalts, the only thing I could not get used to was the rectangular bases, otherwise they were good.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I've never liked the DeWalt height adjustment ring. Just my preference. Have 2 1617s, one was for freehand use, the other was a motor only for the table. But I bought a Triton TRA001 for the table and now I have a 1617 for each base. Add the Colt, which I dearly love.  Never had to service any of them, they just keep chugging. Glad you called Bosch, they have such a good customer service reputation.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I hate to be a stinker here but my Shark HD Pro CNC Router came with a Bosch 1617 EVS. The big nut on the bottom of the router that proably holds the bottom bearing in place was cracked. The router did not come with a base. I bought a replacement Bosch 1617 EVS and took the old, but working, Bosch out and put it in the new base. I figured I would use the Bosch if I had a nasty job to do. The new router has not impressed me. I have several Porter Cable 890 routers and personally I prefer them. The PC has been a standard for a long time and the router bushings are available every where. I started with a PC 690 and it came with a plunge base and a fixed. I took the rack off the 890 routers and the 690 base works. I have a D handle, plunge and several fixed bases. 

That is why there are Fords and Chevys, everyone likes something different. So if you like the Bosch that is great but if the repair is too great of a cost or in the future you want a second router think about the Porter Cable 890 kits.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Guy; was it new? Why didn't you follow through on the warranty? 
It really isn't fair to the manufacturer, whoever it is, to not give them the opportunity to make good on their product failure. 
If they drop the ball, well have at 'er.
(I have my own current issue with a paint supplier who's Corporate advertised price is _half what I was charged by a local franchisee_.
I want to hear from Corporate before I cr*p on the local guy. This should be interesting.)


----------



## Ppg677 (Jun 2, 2019)

Just following up-- Bosch indeed came through on their customer service. I sent the plunge base in for repair, and a week later I got a new one in the mail. Not only that, but I had left the Edge Guide bolts in the plunge base that I sent in and realized this when I opened the new one. I thought "damn, I guess I'll have to find some kind of replacement at the hardware store". A day later a small envelope appeared with the two bolts inside 

Nice!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

like we said...
did you call Bosch???


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Always give the company a chance to backup their product, you may be surprised like this time.....


----------



## Larry42 (Aug 11, 2014)

I just bought a new Makita combo kit. We have used a lot of Bosch tools over the years and been happy with most. But after I read all the reviews on the Bosch plunge I decided to go Makita. We've had excellent service from our Makita tools so I'm hoping... I've only used the Makita a few times, so far so good.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Ppg677 said:


> Just following up-- Bosch indeed came through on their customer service. I sent the plunge base in for repair, and a week later I got a new one in the mail. Not only that, but I had left the Edge Guide bolts in the plunge base that I sent in and realized this when I opened the new one. I thought "damn, I guess I'll have to find some kind of replacement at the hardware store". A day later a small envelope appeared with the two bolts inside
> 
> Nice!


Vwery much in line with the customer service experience I had with my first BoschMRC23EVSK


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm very pleased that it worked out for you, Ppg667. Please take a second to let Bosch know that their response didn't go unnoticed. (Everyone likes a pat on the head occasionally!  )


----------

